# How to install DEB files in FreeBSD



## mukund.swaminathan (Feb 21, 2015)

iI recently installed BSDFreeBSD (3 days ago ). iI want to know if there is a way to install  (deb packages) Linux applications using the Linux binary compatibility and if there is a way to port Debian's apt to free BSDFreeBSD, please help me. iI am a beginner in FreeBSD but an average user of Linux.


----------



## uzsolt (Feb 21, 2015)

Why do you need Debian's apt? FreeBSD has own package manager, see pkg() manual page. There is a port/package archivers/dpkg.

And which linux binaries do you want install? The open source programs are available on FreeBSD too so you don't need plus layer.


----------



## abishai (Feb 21, 2015)

deb is just a simple `tar` archive with some metadata. Just unpack it, throw metadata away and copy to your /compat/linux preserving structure.


----------



## mukund.swaminathan (Feb 21, 2015)

Thanks guys I thought that FreeBSD had a few applications supported to it. But I have played around FreeBSD now and I seem to notice a stable and non buggy operating system but unfortunately some of the applications I use needed a little porting so began to look for Linux compatibility for FreeBSD now I have totally shifted to FreeBSD. Thanks for the help hooray to FreeBSD!


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Feb 21, 2015)

What applications are these? Did you look for them in ports?


----------



## uzsolt (Feb 22, 2015)

You can use `pkg search foo` to search package _foo_.


----------



## Kiiski (Feb 28, 2015)

http://www.freshports.org/
is also nice...


----------



## Snurg (Jan 18, 2021)

There are some tools that convert .deb files to .rpm, which you then should be able to use.


----------

